# how 2 start a coding position in doct. office??



## emetayer (May 23, 2008)

deleted


----------



## mbort (May 23, 2008)

So I have to ask..I'm assuming that this is some sort of surgical practice since you are a "surgical counselor".   Who is currently doing the coding piece for the data entry personnel? 

If the surgeons are doing their own coding, I would highly recommend that you start first with reading their operative reports and verify their coding prior to the information being entered by the data entry personnel.


----------



## smcbroom (May 30, 2008)

how exciting for you!! the need for a certified coder is becoming more relevant everywhere and I wish you luck on your exam.  I also would start  first by coming up with a plan to begin reviewing the op reports first before they even get to the billing office.  I do both at my workplace...code the op reports first then do the billing so I only have myself to blame if something arises.  It will take you quite a while to become comfortable with coding so as long as your office is willing to let you start taking over some of the responsibility and showing them how important you can be, it should work out for everyone.

Good luck to you!!  It's an awesome feeling when you find out you have passed


----------

